# Compter les œufs dans le cul de la poule.



## Necsus

Eccomi di nuovo! Potete confermarmi il significato del modo di dire in oggetto? Vuol dire 'anticipare gli eventi'? Più o meno il nostro "mettere il carro davanti ai buoi"?
Sempre nel film 'La guerre est déclarée" lo dice il chirurgo a Juliette e Romeo che lo incalzano con domande sull'operazione a cui deve sottoporre il loro bambino. Ecco le battute:

ROMEO - L'opération va durer combien de temps?
SAINTE-ROSE - Environ neuf heures.
JULIETTE - Neuf heures!
SAINTE-ROSE - C'est une durée assez courante pour ce type d'intervention.
JULIETTE - Et quelles sont les éventuelles séquelles?
SAINTE-ROSE - Il ne faut pas qu'il y ait des séquelles.
JULIETTE - Oui, mais si il y a des séquelles?
SAINTE-ROSE - Il n'y aura pas de séquelles. Allez vous reposer, ça sert à rien de compter les œufs dans le cul de la poule. Dormez bien et à demain.

Merci!


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao Necsus 

Non avevo ascoltato questa espressione mai... e non mi piace per niente  Apparentemente, è un'espressione regionale che vuole dire:
*vendre la peau de l’ours avant de l’avoir tué* (vedere qui) (in italiano: *vendere la pelle dell’orso prima di averlo ammazzato*. ?)
ma non mi parece essere una buona espressione / adeguato qui  Io avrei detto qualcosa come:
"Ça ne sert à rien de s'inquiéter / de se faire du souci pour rien."
"On verra bien"
...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus e DP,
Neanch'io la avevo mai sentita. Da quanto ho visto in rete, mi sembra che corrisponda discretamente a "mettere il carro davanti ai buoi".
Buona domenica.


----------



## Aoyama

L'expression (que je ne connaissais pas) viendrait du Nord de la France et serait probablement d'origine wallone (avec une légère variante) :


I n' fâ nin compter so l'ou es' cou dè l' poïe =
Il ne faut pas compter sur l'oeuf (tant qu'il est) dans le cul d'une poule




on remarque la différence dans l'emploi de "compter sur". Existe aussi en brésilien (même sens).
http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/vendre-la-peau-de-l-ours-avant-de-l-avoir-tue.php (compter les œufs _au_ cul de la poule).
Ceci dit DP a raison, le sens ici s'éloigne de "vendre la peau de l'ours" ou "mettre la charrue avant les boeufs".
_Ca ne sert à rien de faire des conjectures inutiles_.


----------



## Necsus

Dubbio: visto il contesto, non corrisponderebbe più a "fasciarsi la testa prima di essersela rotta" ("il ne faut pas s'affoler avant l'heure", je crois)?


----------



## matoupaschat

*fasciarsi la testa prima di essersela rotta*​• Preoccuparsi eccessivamente di qualcosa prima che sia accuta, cercando rimedio a un male che deve ancora presentarsi e che spesso è solo ipotetico. Per estensione, essere tendenzialmente pessimisti, prevedere sempre il peggio e prefigurarsi tutti i rischi e le possibilità negative di qualcosa.
Fonte: http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario-modi-di-dire/
​ Mi sembra perfetto.


----------



## Necsus

No, più nel senso di non essere pessimisti, di non pensare al peggio prima di sapere come va realmente a finire.
Ho trovato anche questo thread in I/E: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1319363&langid=14.


----------



## matoupaschat

Guarda sopra, ho modificato il post dopo una ricerca in rete (dizionario dei modi di dire della Hoepli )


----------



## Necsus

Ottimo. Grazie!


----------

